# Hauling Mountain Bike in Truck Bed



## mayberry32 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a 2009 Nissan Titan Crew Cab and I'm looking for a way to carry my bike without laying it down in the bed, and without having to remove the front wheel every time I load it. I've seen a few trucks with bikes mounted inside the bed with both tires on, but I can't seem to find any of those carriers. I've also seen quite a few with the front tire thrown over the tailgate with a blanket protecting the bed and bike. Any ideas on a good, not so expensive way to transport a bike from home to trail, and back, in the bed of a truck?


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

Rec rac


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

You can make one out of PVC pipe if you are little handy.


----------



## mayberry32 (Sep 17, 2011)

bballr4567 said:


> You can make one out of PVC pipe if you are little handy.


That would be great. Know of anywhere I can find instructions or a video on how to make one?


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

Search the net for PVC truck bed rack. Friend of mine built one for his truck that holds 4 bikes.


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

I have been looking for the same thing. This is the best solution I have found so far. Can't find anything on here for reviews though. pipelineracks .com


----------



## mayberry32 (Sep 17, 2011)

wakebrdr142 said:


> I have been looking for the same thing. This is the best solution I have found so far. Can't find anything on here for reviews though. pipelineracks .com


Okay, that thing is exactly what I want. However, I'm not going to spend $200 on it. I have a neighbor who works for a metal fabricator, and he seems to be able to make almost anything. I'm going to see what he would charge me for labor to make one out of scrap metal. It doesn't have to be overly strong, or pretty. I just need it to hold a bike upright. If he can't work something out, I'll try the same concept with the pvc pipe mentioned above. Thanks to everyone for the help!!!


----------



## BLOWNDFIZ (Sep 1, 2009)

I made mine out of scrap 2x4's I had laying around. It holds 5 bikes. I'll take a pic and post it. It's ugly but effective! 

The main problem I have it that I set it up primarily for Mt. Bikes. So 2.3" - 2.7" tires work really well, smaller than that, especially road bike tires won't work. I need to make shims.


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

www.RecRac.com

my friend has a titan (I have a ford) and this system works great


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

This?

Make your own Bike Rack


----------



## Rush 29 (Oct 3, 2011)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ 

Seems simple enough

:thumbsup:


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

This one caught my attention. the only thing I don't like is how it secures in the bed.

www.pipelineracks.com/


----------



## jefishe (Feb 5, 2011)

finally finished my bed mounted rack and thought i'de share. I went a little overboard with materials but at least its bomb proof. 

Materials
- (4) 3"x2" 90deg brackets
- (2) 2 1/2" x 58" square tubing (16 gauge)
- (4) 1/2" spring nuts
- (8) 1/2" grade 8 bolts
- (4) 1/2" lock nuts w/ washers
- (1) Yakima High Roller rack

got everything except the rack from lowes/home depot.


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

jefishe said:


> finally finished my bed mounted rack and thought i'de share. I went a little overboard with materials but at least its bomb proof.
> 
> Materials
> - (4) 3"x2" 90deg brackets
> ...


Am I missing the pic? I ended up ordering the pipeline rack and got it in yesterday. I will try to take some pics this weekend. So far so good.


----------



## jefishe (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah i didnt read the forum rules...gotta post ten times before you can upload pictures


----------



## jefishe (Feb 5, 2011)

there ya go.

im going to add one more bike rack and a cargo basket at some point...


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

Just get some softstraps and nylon cam straps and mount-em like dirtbikes, the softstraps go around the handlebars and cinch straps hold the bikes down. One front wheel into each corner and one bike in the middle. Using the built in tie down points, you can carry 5 bikes upright easily in a full size PU with no permanent mounting of any hardware. Run one long cable lock through all the frames and you're good to go.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

i use a tailgate cover (but u can use a comforter or a blanket) and just hang the fork/front wheel off the tailgate. real easy and cheap


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

I got some 1x1 aluminum square tube, hardware and Delta Bike Hitch Pro 2 Locking Fork Mount; will post up some pics this week! 

I got the locking fork mount with a REI gift card that I had from my birthday or something, and the aluminum and hardware was under $20.


----------



## Hwy49er (May 4, 2007)

*PVC pipe spray painted black...*

My buddy built this rack for the bed of his truck. Works great - simple tie down with the bungee cords and bikes don't move.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*try these straps*



Tony said:


> Just get some softstraps and nylon cam straps and mount-em like dirtbikes, the softstraps go around the handlebars and cinch straps hold the bikes down. One front wheel into each corner and one bike in the middle. Using the built in tie down points, you can carry 5 bikes upright easily in a full size PU with no permanent mounting of any hardware. Run one long cable lock through all the frames and you're good to go.


I have these straps from canyon dancer. no hooks on the bars to snag brake lines etc.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I use tie-downs attached to the seat rails with the bike in backwards. Since I have a short bed GMC the bike will not fit straight on/tailgate up. It works well since I can turn the front wheel to the side, but make sure you point the wheel into the corner of the bed.

Be careful hanging bikes over the tailgate if you have a light weight aluminum frame. I have seen quite a few downtube dents from rough roads. If you use a blanket it needs to be folded over several times for padding.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Here ya go.

Use a 29er bike and the 26er will fit too. The two blocks on the outside hold it between the front of the bed and the wheel humps. The width is the lenth between the wheel humps. Sorry for the big pic. Total was 19 bucks.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

KEITH21 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> Use a 29er bike and the 26er will fit too. The two blocks on the outside hold it between the front of the bed and the wheel humps. The width is the lenth between the wheel humps. Sorry for the big pic. Total was 19 bucks.


I like this! The "boxes" can also be used to store small stuff that would otherwise be floating around the bed. It looks like you used treated 2x8's... Is that correct? I need to measure my truck...


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Mounted a couple fork holders to my bed cover


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

^ nice i like this system. but id put mine on my toolbox (i will actually)


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks. I've seen a couple guys put it on their toolboxes also. It holds the bikes solid and lets you show them off at the same time


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

Bedrail Bike Rack


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

^ but $140 is way more than the $20 I spent on my mounts


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

and the 75 i spent (xmas gift actually) on my pad haha


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

OK, finally got around to getting some pics of my new pipeliner rack. So far so good. I love the ease of use and the reason I purchased this was due to the fact that I don't want to mess taking the front tires off, fiddling w/ straps, etc. You just throw the bike in the truck and go. 


Pipeliner includes the small black straps that secures the rack to the truck. They also give you some small velcro straps that wraps around the legs/front tire to secure the bike to the rack. It does however sandwich the tires tighter. In one of the pictures you will notice a red strap that I added. When I added that strap it reduced some of the wobble on the bike you would see if say you were turning and curbed your tire (worse case). I think I will get two small straps and put them between each leg to add more stability. 


The only thing I'm not really liking about the rack is the little caps on the top of the legs, closest to the bottom downtube. They tend to pop up just a little and if it rains you may get some water down in the tub. I think I can very easily fix this by drilling a small hole and adding a small screw. Minor issue but hey.


Overall I like em. A little pricey


----------



## hman4663 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is a PVC design.

bogley.com/forum/showthread.php?38976-PVC-Bike-Rack-*NEW*


----------



## pulledunder (Dec 5, 2011)

that pipeliner looks pretty sturdy


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I have used Rec Rack in my Titan. Have also used straps and strapped it in like a Dirt Bike.


----------

